# Finish to use on goblets, cups, and other drinking vessels?



## Clay3063

I want to turn a set of goblets for my youngest daughter's wedding. I would like them to be usable at least once. What is the best way to finish them to facilitate that?


----------



## wyowoodwrker

Shellac, salad bowl oil, mineral oil/beeswax combination...or just mineral oil. All are food safe finishes

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Just make sure whatever you use cures completely, leave plenty of time. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss

If the beverage is likely to be alcoholic, do not use shellac (unless it's a base coat with some other finish applied over it.)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## David Hill

Shellac looks nice but is alchol soluble. Minersl oil/ not my choice for this--NEVER cures.
Can't speak to WAlnut oil, but don't think I'd use it.
My choice would be polyurethane. Once it cures will do fine.
As an aside, sometimes I coat the insides with epoxy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

For a one off, single use item, I'd probably use a heavy coat of beeswax(on the lathe ala Richard Raffan).

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

Was reading some on this last night, and it's really not necessary to finish them. People drank from wood goblets for centuries. There are a few woods to avoid, and the wood may impart some flavor to the wine if unfinished. The article I was reading suggested White Oak be used as that's what most wine barrels are made of. And, it suggested filling them with water and allowing them to set for 20 minutes or so, allowing the wood to absorb as much moisture as it can hold with the water, rather than letting it suck the wine in. This one helps prevent staining as well. 

While beeswax wouldn't be impervious to alcohol, for a one time use that's certainly not going to be an issue. And, it's foodsafe uncured or cured. Yell if you need some good clean wax Clay, I can hook you up. Applying such... A good hot blow dryer would go a long way toward helping seal the inside of these things with beeswax. Setting them in the sun on one your 90o Texas days would help. You could put them in the oven too, if you do that, as low as the oven will go, leave the door cracked, bake maybe a half hour. Beeswax melts at 125o Fahrenheit, really doesn't take a lot. Warm them up good, rub the wax in good while they're warmed.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Clay3063

rocky1 said:


> Was reading some on this last night, and it's really not necessary to finish them. People drank from wood goblets for centuries. There are a few woods to avoid, and the wood may impart some flavor to the wine if unfinished. The article I was reading suggested White Oak be used as that's what most wine barrels are made of. And, it suggested filling them with water and allowing them to set for 20 minutes or so, allowing the wood to absorb as much moisture as it can hold with the water, rather than letting it suck the wine in. This one helps prevent staining as well.
> 
> While beeswax wouldn't be impervious to alcohol, for a one time use that's certainly not going to be an issue. And, it's foodsafe uncured or cured. Yell if you need some good clean wax Clay, I can hook you up. Applying such... A good hot blow dryer would go a long way toward helping seal the inside of these things with beeswax. Setting them in the sun on one your 90o Texas days would help. You could put them in the oven too, if you do that, as low as the oven will go, leave the door cracked, bake maybe a half hour. Beeswax melts at 125o Fahrenheit, really doesn't take a lot. Warm them up good, rub the wax in good while they're warmed.



Thanks Rocky. I've been reading quite a bit on this too. Most of what I read is in line with what you say. And if you've got a line on good clean bees wax I've got a need.


----------

